# Can you die from drinking too much Cough Syrup



## Willie North (Nov 26, 2008)

Well I enjoy mixing Cough Syrup with Kool-aid but my girlfriend said that I can die if I drink too much of it?
Is that true, lets hope not becuase It tates great


----------



## Acidburn999819 (Nov 26, 2008)

yea you can but you have to drink ALOT...if just killer on your liver if you use enough though


----------



## Willie North (Nov 26, 2008)

ha ok
thats fine then


----------



## FLoJo (Nov 26, 2008)

have fun with liver and kidney disease not to mention some kidney stones! and lets hope you dont drink any alcohol either


----------



## cookin (Nov 26, 2008)

yeah think so, hasn't there been a few famous deaths from it like dj screw


----------



## Willie North (Nov 26, 2008)

lol
nah I dont mix it with Alc


----------



## SalaDank (Nov 26, 2008)

cookin said:


> yeah think so, hasn't there been a few famous deaths from it like dj screw



R.I.P DJ Screw. houston great.


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Nov 26, 2008)

The only good part of havin a cold, wife gets me cases of that shit...


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Nov 26, 2008)

I'm a big guy so i can go through a bottle or two a day


----------



## Hand Banana (Nov 26, 2008)

On the DJ Screw issue: He died from a prescription-only, codeine-containing cough medicine called Promethazine, not exactly Robitussin. That being said, I don't think you want to drink too much of the over the counter stuff either.


----------



## SalaDank (Nov 26, 2008)

Hand Banana said:


> On the DJ Screw issue: He died from a prescription-only, codeine-containing cough medicine called Promethazine, not exactly Robitussin. That being said, I don't think you want to drink too much of the over the counter stuff either.


Wait he meant robitussin? That shit is so weak. I thought you just were saying syrup and meaning some lean. I think you could drink a case of robitussin and not die. just be sick as hell.


----------



## cookin (Nov 26, 2008)

lol i was talking about lean as well


----------



## FLoJo (Nov 26, 2008)

the over the counter stuff is worse than the prescription because it has more fillers and that DXM shit is horrible for your liver since you have to drink a larger quantity to get fucked up... 

the prescription shit is the bomb i used to sip that purp and yellow tuss all daaaaaay... its only worse because it gets you more fucked up and is SUPER addictive


----------



## Gmrpr7 (Nov 27, 2008)

Cough syrup with codeine is not called promethazine. Promethazine is a drug itself (like codeine). What kind of syrup is Willie talking about?


----------



## ANC (Nov 27, 2008)

Isn't it just the alcohol giving you a buz?


----------



## skiskate (Nov 27, 2008)

ANC said:


> Isn't it just the alcohol giving you a buz?


What alcohol? Its DXM that is giving him a buzz. Yes you can die from cough syrup, theres alot of other chemicals in it that you need to make sure to check how much of them are in it before you drink it. They are what can kill you.


----------



## SalaDank (Nov 27, 2008)

Gmrpr7 said:


> Cough syrup with codeine is not called promethazine. Promethazine is a drug itself (like codeine). What kind of syrup is Willie talking about?


 
But promethazine has codeine in it, at least in the syrup form, because too much codine would make you sick and promethazine keeps you from throwing up. I used to love to take that stuff.


----------



## bigtittymilf (Nov 27, 2008)

yeah search for the ld50 number for it that will tell you how much mg per kg of body weight is lethal 50% of the time in animals probably wanna make sure you do less than that


----------



## Willie North (Nov 27, 2008)

Now im conufused lol
promentazine and codeine are two diffrant things
but can you buy thoes seprate?


----------



## SalaDank (Nov 27, 2008)

Willie North said:


> Now im conufused lol
> promentazine and codeine are two diffrant things
> but can you buy thoes seprate?


Yes they are different things and you can by separately. But when you get some prescription strength cough syrup its mostly codine with promethazine in there. if it is purple.

Oh yea and download firefox man. spell checker.


----------



## g13toker (Nov 27, 2008)

lol willienorth what the hell are u 10years old man ...why wuld u ever do that ??

hence the word MEDICINE on the bottle ...will probably end up giving u a permant cough lol for keep drinking that shit


----------



## smartsoverambition (Nov 27, 2008)

well u use cough syrup 2 make meth 2 give u an idea of what it can do

and yes enough can kill u that's why i only drink lean once every couple of months with alot of jolly ranchers broken into it lol


----------



## FLoJo (Nov 27, 2008)

pink fanta, 4 oz of lean, 3 purple jolly ranchers, 1 crushed up valium... and you are set for a fun night


----------



## guitarman7311 (Nov 27, 2008)

Well a stupid question deserves a stupid answer. YOU CAN DIE FROM DRINKING TOO MUCH OF ANYTHING, LIKE WATER EVEN. Or u can also die from posting stupid questions lmao !!!


----------



## FLoJo (Nov 27, 2008)

oh ya and lean is not mostly codine.. if it was you would die LOL.. its mostly promethazine.. thats why its called promethazine with codeine VC


----------



## smartsoverambition (Nov 27, 2008)

FLoJo said:


> pink fanta, 4 oz of lean, 3 purple jolly ranchers, 1 crushed up valium... and you are set for a fun night


lol u mix it with pink fanta too?
nice i thought i wuz the only one!


----------



## SalaDank (Nov 27, 2008)

FLoJo said:


> oh ya and lean is not mostly codine.. if it was you would die LOL.. its mostly promethazine.. thats why its called promethazine with codeine VC


No.

&#8226; Promethazine-Codeine 6.25-10mg/5ml, Syrup

http://www.drugstore.com/qxdPromethazine-Codeine_333181_sespider/promethazine_codeine/promethazine_codeine.htm

Yea, thanks. And if I need to explain it means 6.25 mg of promethazine with 10 mg codine per 5 ml of syrup. LOL ---and this is to make fun of you, who the fuck caps lol? you shit was not even funny.


----------



## FLoJo (Nov 27, 2008)

ok Dr. Dank, if i knew you were going to try and get all scientific i would have clarified for your ass.

first of all promethazine vc with codeine is actualy comprised of:
codeine phosphate 10mg
phenylephrine hydrochloride 5mg
promethazine hydrochloride 6.25mg
all per 5ml

the point is that it is more decongestant and antihistamine than narcotic. if it was a larger portion of narcotic, then it would not be very effective for coughs, and more like morphine used soley for pain releif. it would also be extremely potent and addictive.

the other point i was trying to make is that it is not a liquid painkiller such as morphine. it has a low concentration of narcotic mass in comparison to the volume of suspension AKA syrup in the mixture. it is used as a cough suppressant, and therefore has more cough suppressing properties in it. 

if you need another lesson in pharmacology holla at ya boy

LOL- this is to make fun of you for being a jackass and trying to look smart

FLo


----------



## SalaDank (Nov 28, 2008)

I was not tryin to look smart. you are by typing alot. i put a little info and linked it to a website i looked it up on to show where i got it. but reguardless of the third thing in there. its not promethazine. so again. ill say mostly condine. thanks


----------



## SalaDank (Nov 28, 2008)

FLoJo said:


> ok Dr. Dank, if i knew you were going to try and get all scientific i would have clarified for your ass.
> 
> first of all promethazine vc with codeine is actualy comprised of:
> codeine phosphate 10mg
> ...



who the fuck doesnt know it is used for coughs? i thought that would be a given. So thanks for pointing that out. And i never said it was used solely for pain reliever.
oh and promethazine vc w/ codine is different from just promethazine codine. look it up.


----------



## FLoJo (Nov 28, 2008)

ya, you were trying to be a smart ass. it comes out pretty clear in your post.

and im not trying to look smart, i am smart.

i am elaborating on my post because you chose to pick it apart and be a jackass. 

so again i say, no its not mostly codeine, if you want to get technical its mostly suspension syrup. as far as active ingredients it is mostly antihistamine and decongestant. if you want to rephrase your statement and say that codeine is the most predominant active ingredient, then you would be correct. but if you are trying to get scientific again, then you are again wrong.

FLo


----------



## FLoJo (Nov 28, 2008)

SalaDank said:


> who the fuck doesnt know it is used for coughs? i thought that would be a given. So thanks for pointing that out. And i never said it was used solely for pain reliever.
> oh and promethazine vc w/ codine is different from just promethazine codine. look it up.


well if you asked some of the hood ass motherfuckers i know, they would have no idea that it was for coughs... they just know it gets you fucked up and they can cut the shit out of it with karo and sell it to morons and hit licks all day.


----------



## SalaDank (Nov 28, 2008)

FLoJo said:


> ya, you were trying to be a smart ass. it comes out pretty clear in your post.
> 
> and im not trying to look smart, i am smart.
> 
> ...



no its the most predominat and mostly. because you say the other ingredients are antihistamine and decongestant. different things. so each separate.


and not like you are not being a smart ass.


----------



## DJsmooth (Nov 28, 2008)

You will die if you drink too much. This depends on which medicine you are taking....This is serious. How much of what are you taking?


----------



## SalaDank (Nov 28, 2008)

Oh and you dont have to say Flo at the end of your post. I can read your name and so can everyone else. that only makes me more certain, that and the I am smart. that you are a self indulged jack ass.


----------



## FLoJo (Nov 28, 2008)

again, depends on the frame of reference. an antihistamine and a decongestant can be looked at in the same category because they work together to break up and block attackers.. a narcotic suppresses the cough to give the other two a chance to fix the problem. so it can be looked at as less narcotic for our purposes, since nobody cares what else is in it other than what gets you fucked up.

if you look at active ingredients, then yes, coedine is the most predominant ingredient. 
at the same time if you want to look at ingredients as a whole, suspension would be the primary ingredient.. so you see there are many different answers to any question, depends on the focus of the question.

FLo


----------



## FLoJo (Nov 28, 2008)

SalaDank said:


> Oh and you dont have to say Flo at the end of your post. I can read your name and so can everyone else. that only makes me more certain, that and the I am smart. that you are a self indulged jack ass.


no, i wont stop, its what i do.

and until you can put together a congnative sentence that doesnt have to be read three times before uncovering the meaning, i will have to disagree with the smart comment... that and the i am smart... the smart jack ass that is

FLo

and on top of that you want to give me -rep because you cant have an intellegent discussion?? i already showed that you could be right, or i could be right, depending on how you frame the question... dont give people negative reps just because you cant, dont, and wont understand.


----------



## SalaDank (Nov 28, 2008)

FLoJo said:


> no, i wont stop, its what i do.
> 
> and until you can put together a congnative sentence that doesnt have to be read three times before uncovering the meaning, i will have to disagree with the smart comment... that and the i am smart... the smart jack ass that is
> 
> FLo



Im sorry you cant read? I dont know what to say if you cant understand what im saying. sorry.


----------



## FLoJo (Nov 28, 2008)

yea after the third reading i can understand what you are saying. in the English language a period is used to end one sentence and start another. commas are used to pause, and continue a sentence.. learn how to use them and come back... anyways i am done piddling with you and hijacking this thread... back to the SiZZzzUrRP

FLo


----------



## SalaDank (Nov 28, 2008)

FLoJo said:


> yea after the third reading i can understand what you are saying. in the English language a period is used to end one sentence and start another. commas are used to pause, and continue a sentence.. learn how to use them and come back... anyways i am done piddling with you and hijacking this thread... back to the SiZZzzUrRP
> 
> FLo



wow you outdid yourself. did not think it was possible.


----------



## Gmrpr7 (Nov 28, 2008)

You two need to go smoke a J, realize that you're fighting on a weed forum (should be an oxymoron, but sadly it's not), and chill out.


----------



## SalaDank (Nov 28, 2008)

Gmrpr7 said:


> You two need to go smoke a J, realize that you're fighting on a weed forum (should be an oxymoron, but sadly it's not), and chill out.



To be fair, I said something that was technically true depending on how you look at it. He responded with a smart ass comment. And I would not even care if i was wrong and he corrected me. just dont do it like an ass.


----------



## DaCDaC (Nov 28, 2008)

Every Single One Of You Are Dumbasses. 

The Man is trying to learn about drugs so he wont DIE and all yall can worry about is who knows more about Fucking meds. 

Whoever Can Show me there PHD in fucking medical science,then I'll tell you whos smarter than who.

And btw,For your answer,Yes you can OD on robo. Depends on your wieght and how long you have been taking it. Check Out erowid.com for more dosing info.

: )
DaCDaC


----------



## SalaDank (Nov 28, 2008)

DaCDaC said:


> Every Single One Of You Are Dumbasses.
> 
> The Man is trying to learn about drugs so he wont DIE and all yall can worry about is who knows more about Fucking meds.
> 
> ...



Yea it has been stated a several times by others, that drinking too much would kill you. And if he cant figure that out on his own, im sorry. but its like the saying, too much of a good thing is a bad thing. like some one said, you can die from taking too much of anything. Seems like pretty basic knowledge to me.


----------



## Swag (Nov 28, 2008)

I guess you mean DXM tripping by getting "high" off Cough Syrup and yes you can cause great liver and kidney damage to your body with drinking it if it contains Acetaminophen which is usually put in cough syrup by the government to kill dumbasses. (not really) Though you can OD on DXM (Dextromethorphan) itself but it would be like OD'ing on water, you'd need to drink more than your body can handle. As long as the active ingredient is Dextromethorphan HBr and Acetaminophen isn't listed under Inactive or Active ingredients. It would be pretty safe to drink about a bottle or 3 of it. Use Robotussin DM or Robotussin Cough atlest that is what I used and had personally a wonderful time of watching the cool effects on my 360 when you listen to songs.... I cried when Stairway started playing


----------



## Willie North (Nov 30, 2008)

DaCDaC said:


> Every Single One Of You Are Dumbasses.
> 
> The Man is trying to learn about drugs so he wont DIE and all yall can worry about is who knows more about Fucking meds.
> 
> ...


 
Yes thankyou Dacdac !
I just wanna learn more about the stuff so I dont end up killing my self jesus


----------

